# Michael Jackson - Jim McCrary Photoshoot 1979 (7x)



## Claudia (24 Mai 2011)

​


----------



## Q (24 Mai 2011)

kaum zu erkennen  :thx:


----------



## theDevil666 (27 Mai 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## DanielCraigFan (1 Juni 2011)

Fantastischer Shoot, hatte ich noch nie gesehen. Danke!


----------



## Alea (7 Juni 2011)

danke füs finden und posten.


----------



## supersarah089 (15 Mai 2016)

Can someone reupload these?


----------



## Claudia (17 Juni 2016)

reupload .


----------

